# Game #30: Los Angeles Clippers (12-16) @ Phoenix Suns (18-11) - 12/25



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Thurssday, 8PMEST/6PMMT/5PST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV:







*
*Previous Game: L 113 - 117 vs Oklahoma City Thunder*











*Phoenix Suns (18-11) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Jason Richardson 








[SF] Grant Hill 









[PF] Amar'e Stoudemire







[C] Channing Frye * 


















* Los Angeles Clippers (12-16)

Starters: 








[PG] Baron Davis







[SG] Eric Gordon









[SF] Al Thornton









[PF] Marcus Camby







[C] Chris Kaman *






*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....WAKETHE****UP!*​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

49-40, Suns with over 4 mins to play

Nash off to good start 12 pts.

Amare with 8 pts.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Sweet pass by Nash through 2-3 clips to Amare. Scored 5 straight pts. 

56-48, Suns with 1:31 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Pure poetry, Nash and Amare pick n roll and then pass by Nash to wide open Jrich for 3.

Brings back memories with JJ and Q would do that.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hill with lanches it from 3/4 of the court at 1.7 secs left and made it!

67-55, Suns at the half. 

Dudley 15 pts 3-4 from 3, 3 rebs,

Amare with 13 pts (6-8), 4 rebs

Nash 12 pts (5-8), 4 assists


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jrich with nice pass to Amare for the big dunk

75-59, Suns with 9:33 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare brings hammer down again.


Hill and1. 

86-64, Suns under 6 left.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn, the Suns really putting on an offensive clinic. Dragic looks like a completely different ball player.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yep. It's almost night and day with Dragic this season. He picked it up a little bit when Gentry took over last yr but he's much more comfortable and confident. 

110-81, Suns with 8:53 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 124, Clippers 93*


Amare 26 pts (10-15), 9 rebs, 3 assists, 2 stls, blk


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns won a game? Whoa.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Great game for the Suns, hopefully it isn't a flash in the pan but a true sign of them getting their groove back. And it appeared that me not posting in the game thread worked. I shall continue to no post nor open a game thread until after the games.


----------

